

Oozie - Yahoo's workflow engine for Hadoop - coderdude
http://yahoo.github.com/oozie/

======
jhammerb
For more details on Oozie, see [http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/07/whats-
new-in-cdh3-b2-oo...](http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/07/whats-new-in-
cdh3-b2-oozie).

